# Jlt or marina room to rebt



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys can you people spread the word, English guy, 28 looking to rent a room around the JLT or Marina area

Cheers 

Dan


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

DUBIZZLE would probably be a good source for you.

Cheers,

BILL


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sure, will spread the word for someone I dont know off a forum wants to rent a room.... 

Dubizzle.com


----------

